# Programmas / Software >  Liesmas atpazīšana.

## Raimonds1

Kaut kur redzēju, ka softs atpazīst uguns liesmu un prot atškirt to no tuvumā esošas kvēlspuldzes, sildītāja un citiem siltuma avotiem.
Droši vien infrasarkanā matrica, kas saprot liesmai raksturīgo raustīšanos, viļņa garumus , iesaistīto elementu skaitu, pieauguma dinamiku.
Kādas būtu idejas? LV ja tas laikam būtu aktuāli, pat Kalpaka muzejs nosvila un pēdējā laika arī pāris jauno projektu mājas.

----------


## abergs

> Kādas būtu idejas? LV ja tas laikam būtu aktuāli, pat Kalpaka muzejs nosvila un pēdējā laika arī pāris jauno projektu mājas.


 Tā ir vairāk administrācijas neizdarības un skopuma, nevis tehniska problema:
Google->flame detector  :: 
(Ja nevar uzlikt signalizāciju ar dūmu detektoriem, tad pirks datoru ar specialu softu?  ::  )

----------


## Vinchi

Kaut kur pa TV redzēju ka bija uztaisijuši labu softu kurš pēc dūmiem atpazīst meža ugunsgrēku savlaicīgi. Videokamera pēc dūmiem pat varēja noteikt aptuveno ugunsgēka lielumu un atšķirt no ugunskura.

IR kameras darboja tiešas redzmības trajektorijā un kad ir jau liesma redzama tad jau praktiski ir par vēlu dzēst kaut ko  ::  Ugunsdzēsēji izmanto termokameras, lai biezos dūmos noteiktu kur ir liesma un tad uz to vietu šļāc ūdeni. Šim nolūkam izmanto aptuveni šādu kameru IP 67 klases un tirciena izturīgu.



Ēkām tomēr labāk izmantot dūmu sensorus kuri darbojas laikam uz lāzera principu vienā galā lāzers otrā sensors ja pa vidu dūmi, signāls pasliktinās.

----------


## abergs

Ir gan cita ar signalizāciju saistīta problema.
Paziņa ceļ māju ievērojami tālu no Rīgas.Komunikācijas nekādas, tikai elektrība. Sienas un jumts ir. Vasarā ielika pakešu logus.
Kad pēc darba nedēļas Rīgā aizbrauca visi logi (16 gab.!!!) bija aizgājuši neceļos.
Vajadzētu kādu variantu lai pa mobilo tīklu (citas iespējas neredzu) sūtītu trauksmes SMS.Pastāvīgu signalizācju vēl nav jēgas.
Tas nav biznesa piedāvājums, bet varbūt vel kādam būtu vajadzīgs.  ::

----------


## Delfins

kāds sakars liesmai un pakešlogiem !?

----------


## abergs

Tāds pats kā:



> softs atpazīst uguns liesmu un prot atškirt to no tuvumā esošas kvēlspuldzes, sildītāja un citiem siltuma avotiem


 ar:



> pat Kalpaka muzejs nosvila un pēdējā laika arī pāris jauno projektu mājas


 Ja jautājums ir:



> infrasarkanā matrica, liesmai raksturīgo raustīšanos, viļņa garumus , iesaistīto elementu skaitu, pieauguma dinamiku


 tad atvainojos par novirzīšanos no tēmas   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kungi, mēģināsim iedomāties, kā kādu programmu iedīdīt raustīgas mainīgas dzīvas uguns atpazīšanā un kāda matrica, infrasarkanas diodes vai vēl kas vajadzīgs, lai tai programmai to info piegādātu. Un sakars ir ļoti tiešs, jo no personīgās pieredzes kādā TV mēģinot runāt par ierēdņu tehnisko kompetenci, sastapos ar ignoranci, noliegumu un cenzūru. Un tīri personīgi - kaimiņos nesen sadega 4 cilvēki.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja kādam ir interese ar šo te ņemties var pačekot infrasarkanos termometrus cena arī baigi labā cik noprotu šos var gandrīz pa taisno pie USB slēgt  :: 

Sīkāku info var pačekot ražotāja lapā kā arī novilkt USB softu: http://www.melexis.com/ProdMain.aspx?nID=615

----------

